# California Seismic Structural?



## PEin2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

In California, since they have a separate exam for Seismic, can I expect Seismic questions on the Structural depth?

Thanks!


----------



## sac_engineer (Sep 30, 2010)

PEin2010 said:


> In California, since they have a separate exam for Seismic, can I expect Seismic questions on the Structural depth?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm sure a typical question in the Seismic exam will be a component of a question in the structural exam since you will have less time per question in the seismic exam. From the handful of structural engineers I know, they all said the seismic exam was easy considering the other material they had to study for.

Good luck!


----------



## dastuff (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe that the Seismic Exam is done by the state of CA whereupon the PE exam comes from NCEES. Therefore if NCEES decides to add a seismic question to their test (there is a chance that it can be included in the loadings section of the depth exam) i don't think the state can or would do anything to stop them.

That being said, if you are taking the CA test you should have studied more than enough for any seismic question and consider a question in the PM section to be a freebie


----------

